# Strommasten-Downhill gesperrt?



## FreeRidErik (3. April 2007)

Morgen!

Irgendjemand hat bei Level 3 vom Strommasten-Downhill in regelmäßigen Abständen große Äste/kleine Bäume quer zur Fahrtrichtung gelegt.

Muß das so sein? 



Erik


----------



## Don Stefano (3. April 2007)

Willst du dich mit Bremsman anlegen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aloha 699 (3. April 2007)

Irgend ein Arsch spielt sich da als Waldschützer auf. Ich habe schon mehrfach die Äste und Stämme weggeräumt. Also: jeder, der dort fährt räumt auf. Lasst euch diesen Trail nicht nehmen.  
Mal sehen wer den längeren Atem hat.

Und zum Thema Bremsman: Es gibt nur wenige, die sich tatsächlich um Wege und Trails kümmern. Er ist einer davon. Und da kann ein kleiner verbaler Rundumschlag schon mal verziehen werden. 

Aloha an alle


----------



## KA-Biker (20. Oktober 2008)

letzt haben da kidies mit ihren elter auf dem ersten stück stöcke hingelegt...wir sind natürlich kanlljart abggestiegen und haben alle die die ne minute zuvohr hingelegt haben weggeschmisssen


----------



## lorant (14. März 2009)

Ich grabe den Thread gerade aus, denn ich hatte gestern eine interessante Unterhaltung im Wald auf dem Weg zum Strommasten hinauf.

Wir haben einen freundlichen Jogger getroffen, der uns darauf hingewiesen hat, dass das Befahren natuerlich eine Ordnungswidrigkeit ist usw. Er war aber trotzdem nett und konnte auch unsere Perspektive durchaus nachvollziehen.

Interessant war, dass er zwei Punkte angesprochen hat bezueglich Legalisierung der Strecke:
1. Er hat angeregt, dass man vllt die Stadt Ettlingen kontaktiert, die sich neuerdings evtl gespraechsbereiter bzgl Legalisierung zeigt. Er hat eine andere Strecke in Ettlingen genannt bei der die Stadt wohl kooperiert hat - habe den Namen vergessen. Evtl gibt es mittlerweile sogar Foerdergelder.
2. Besonders interessant: Die Flaechen unter den Strommasten duerfen scheinbar garnicht anderweitig genutzt werden und muessen regelmaessig freigeschnitten werden. Daher waere die Forstverwaltung einem Aufbau vielleicht garnicht so recht abgeneigt.

Ich weiss, Legalisierung bereitet viel Stress mit Vereinsgruendung, Legalitaeten, Streckenzustand, Obstacles usw. Aber vielleicht waere es einen Versuch wert. Ich muss leider dazu sagen, dass ich demnaechst hier wegziehe, also kann ich das ganze nur anregen. 

Interessant fand' ich eigentlich besonders, dass die Trasse unter den Strommasten nicht genutzt werden darf und frei ist, daher koennte ein Aufbau dort durchaus sinnvoll sein - das Gelaende war gestern grad frei und sah echt gut aus. Das ist wohl evtl. auch ein Grund, dass der SM-DH ueberhaupt geduldet wird.

Falls das schon aufkam, Beitrag loeschen  Konnte nicht alle SM-DH Threads komplett lesen.


----------



## KA-Biker (15. März 2009)

hau wäre viel arbeit so etwas durchzusetzten und das auch zu bauen..Naja ich werd StrommastenDH fahren egal ob ichs darf oder nicht


----------



## Znarf (16. März 2009)

1:0 für Lorant.

Gute Anregung! Stellt euch doch mal vor, unter den Strommasten gibt es eine gepflegte und gut angelegte Strecke. 
Die Strecke hat einige Anlieger, viele Kurven und Wellen, evtl. einige kleinere Northshore-Elemente und ein paar Drops. (aber so sicher gebaut, dass sich verirrte Spaziergänger nicht zu Tode stürzen)

Aja, legal wäre das dann auch noch, man müsste also nicht jedes 2. Mal die Äste wegräumen und sich auch nicht aufregen.
Wegen der aufwendigeren Streckenführung würde man für die Strecke eventuell doppelt so lange brauchen, nicht mehr nur in Falllinie den Berg runter. Sondern mit etwas Flow.


Ich bin aber vermutlich auch nicht mehr so lange hier, dass ich da großartig mitwirken könnte.
Ich ziehe lieber wo hin, wo es mehr Berge gibt. 

Grüße Znarf


----------



## black soul (17. März 2009)

1      jogger reden manchmal unsinn
2      unter den masten geht gar nix weil es immer wieder zuwächst
3      frei ist nur der untere teil, jedenfalls momentan,  der rest wächst
4      die andere strecke würd mich aber interessieren, vielleicht die am 
              augustinusheim ?
6      wär ein traum, wer baut und pflegt ?


----------



## Phil88 (17. März 2009)

die fläche unter den masten ist bestimmt auch nicht um sonst frei und nicht genutzt. klar bäume haben da keinen platz, aber ich könnte mir vorstellen dass eben wegen der oberleitungen da nix drauf is auf der fläche. und wenn da vom oberstaatssicherheitsamt einer hört dass du da northshore elemente oder kicker drauf bauen willst kommt er dir vielleicht auch damit dass du dann den leitungen zu nahe kommst. ich weis nicht wieviel saft auf den dingern läuft, aber soviel ich weis ist immer in wegnähe kurz oberhalb ein mast, sodass die leitungen über den querwegen höher sind als im rest vom hang wo sie durchhängen.
und da dein bike nun mal aus metall ist, könnte das evtl schon gefährlich werden wenn du dich nicht nur am boden bewegst. ich weis nicht, kann mich auch irren, bin kein elektro-fuzzi, aber mal so als gedanken anstoss...


----------



## Eike. (17. März 2009)

Luft hat laut Wikipedia eine Durchschlagsfestigkeit von ~2000-3000 kV pro Meter. In Deutschland haben Hochspannungsleitungen (auch laut Wikipedia) maximal 380kV. Da bleibt selbst bei hoher Luftfeuchtigkeit noch viel Spielraum solange keine Riesendoubles gebaut werden.


----------



## waldman (18. März 2009)

Tut euch mal zusammen und fregt beim forstamt an.
Hier in Freiburg hat es auch ohne allzu großen Aufwand geklappt.
Wenn sich einige Leute finden die da wohnen und noch länger da sind, dh das Forstamt mit ihnen einen Ansprechpartner hat, ist der Förster froh euch zu haben.
Macht dem Förster klar dass es besser ist eine zentrale Strecke zu haben auf die sich die Biker konzentrieren. Dadurch kommt es ja auf Wanderwegen zu weniger Konflikten (super Argument). Macht einen seriösen Eindruck und sagt nicht dass es eine Downhillstrecke werden soll. Nennt es lieber Mountainbikeabfahrt. Das Wort Downhill war (zumindest im Freiburger Forstamt) negativ belastet.
Ihr könnt da sicher was erreichen indem ihr euch zusammentut (geht auch ohne Verein) und erstmal vorsichtig nachfragt.

zum Trail:
das mit dem Freischneiden ist kein Problem wenn ihr erstmal was geiles drauf gebaut habt. Dann kommen nämlich immer genug Leute zum Helfen. Einmal Freischneider/Motorsäge und du hast wieder ein Jahr Ruhe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funbiker9 (18. März 2009)

Ob ein Trail bleibt, hängt nur vom Wohlwollen des Försters ab...kann er Biker nicht leiden...hast du keine Chance was 'legal' hin zu bekommen. Ist leider so...denn er wird dann immer einen Grund haben warum das nicht geht.


----------



## waldman (18. März 2009)

klar. habt ihrs schonmal probiert ? hat schonmal jemand mit dem förster darüber geredet ?

hier in freiburg hieß es das auch. als wir dann mit dem forstamt gesprochen haben hat sich sogar rausgestellt dass sie froh sind endlich so etwas wie einen ansprechpartner gefunden zu haben.


----------



## funbiker9 (18. März 2009)

Ich glaube was viele nicht vertsehen ( Forstwirte & Co )ist, daß wenn sie einen Trail sperren oder lahm legen...dafür ein anderer entsteht. Wäre einfach eine feine Sache...wenn es pro xx Km² Wald ein Trail für Biker erlaubt währe ( natürlich nicht mit riesen Anliegern und Sprüngen ). Kleine Naturbelassene Sprünge...auf jeden Fall nicht zuviel, denn dafür gibt es dann Bikeparks

PS.: auch wenns in der Freiburger gegend evtl. bald schlecht damit aussieht ( Todtnau )


----------



## der-tick.de (26. März 2009)

Uralte Diskussion... 

Ich bin eigentlich auch für ne Legalisierung... Deswegen versteht mich mit meinen folgenden Sätzen nicht falsch, ich will nur mal die andere Sicht mit rein bringen.

Der Waldbesitzer DARF sowas garnicht zulassen, denn wenn jemand zu schaden kommt haftet er!
Wenn man dafür einen Ansprechpartner hat und den Bau in bestimmte Bahnen lenken kann (wie in FR passiert) dann geht das auch mit der Haftung halbwegs, da nicht zu schlimmes entsteht bzw. ein anderer die Haftung übernimmt. Übrigens der Wald ist der "Acker" der Forst, also Nutzboden. Und rein teoretisch ist jeder Weg ein Verlust an Nutzboden! Soweit mal zum Verständnis der Gegenseite... 

Und unter den Strommasten dürfen keine Bäume stehen und die Schneise muss auch frei von anderen Hindernissen bleiben, da für eventuelle Reparaturzwecke hier Fahrzeuge durch müssen (Unimogs schaffen die Steigung locker).

Und die interessante Anregung weil der Strom zu gefährlich werden würde... 
Da gibts immer diese geriffelten Dinger an den Stromleitungen an den Masten (Isolatoren genannt) so lang wie die Dinger sind, so viel Abstand solltest du von der Stromleitung halten damit dir sicher nix passiert (Und das auch beim schlimmsten Regen). Nur mal so, falls du dich demnächst mal vor Strom fürchtest. 

Wenn dann müsste sich ein Verein finden bzw. Gründen der das mal in die Hand nimmt. Der MTB Club KA hatte mal eins mit der Forst drüber gesprochen (vor 2002) und nur Probleme mit der Ettlinger Fost gehabt. Aber vielleicht sieht das heutzutage ganz anders aus. 

Ich setz mich auf jeden Fall lieber ins Auto und fahr in die Pfalz, die Leute sind freundlicher und die Strecken geiler.


----------



## iTom (26. März 2009)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> ...
> ...
> Und die interessante Anregung weil der Strom zu gefährlich werden würde...


Vom Strom wird man Gelb...


> Da gibts immer diese geriffelten Dinger an den Stromleitungen an den Masten (Isolatoren genannt) so lang wie die Dinger sind, so viel Abstand solltest du von der Stromleitung halten damit dir sicher nix passiert (Und das auch beim schlimmsten Regen). Nur mal so, falls du dich demnächst mal vor Strom fürchtest.


So Pi * Daumen: pro 1000V/1cm Abstand zu spannungsführenden Teilen...Blub bei einer 400kV-Leitung sind es???? 


> ...
> Ich setz mich auf jeden Fall lieber ins Auto und fahr in die Pfalz, die Leute sind freundlicher und die Strecken geiler.


...und das Essen ist leckerer


----------



## Waldgeist (26. März 2009)

iTom schrieb:


> ...und das Essen ist leckerer



Wie wäre es mit Strommasten-Downhill-Strom gegrillten Wildschweinen aus dem Gehege? Aber vorher den Förster fragen, welches Schweinderl man nehmen darf (hat z.Zt. viele junge dort)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iTom (26. März 2009)

Waldgeist schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit Strommasten-Downhill-Strom gegrillten Wildschweinen aus dem Gehege? Aber vorher den Förster fragen, welches Schweinderl man nehmen darf (hat z.Zt. viele junge dort)



Nein lieber nicht, die Halbwertszeit vom Caesium aus Tschernobyl ist leider nicht so ganz akzeptabel; und ist garantiert in diesen Viechern angereichert. Wie bei Wild in BaWü generell.


----------



## black soul (26. März 2009)

> Nein lieber nicht, die Halbwertszeit vom Caesium aus Tschernobyl ist leider nicht so ganz akzeptabel



"macht doch nix, schmeckt prima" sagte der jäger mit leuchtenden augen......


----------



## Downhillrage (30. März 2009)

wo ist denn ueberhaupt dieser dh?


----------



## Waldgeist (30. März 2009)

Dazu hier mehr http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=368732&page=2 So Leute brauchen wir hier nicht.


----------



## matou (30. März 2009)

Downhillrage schrieb:


> wo ist denn ueberhaupt dieser dh?



Für so einen harten Typen wie Dich ist der Strommasten-Downhill viel zu einfach


----------



## Dr.Downhilll (30. März 2009)

heyjungs wie gehz?
wollt mal fragn wie ich ein neues thema aufmachn kann ?


----------



## Eike. (30. März 2009)

Der Button 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 könnte hilfreich sein.


----------



## Phil88 (30. März 2009)

Downhillrage schrieb:


> wo ist denn ueberhaupt dieser dh?



bleib du wo du bist und mach dir deine eigenen strecken kaputt
kannst ja mal die region nach strommasten und benachbarten trails absuchen, würde deinem leben wieder nen sinn geben!


----------



## specialist (30. März 2009)

Phil88 schrieb:


> bleib du wo du bist und mach dir deine eigenen strecken kaputt
> kannst ja mal die region nach strommasten und benachbarten trails absuchen, würde deinem leben wieder nen sinn geben!



Tranquilo mi amigo, bisschen höflicher bitte. Besitzansprüche sind nicht angesagt.

Grüsse specialist


----------



## Don Stefano (30. März 2009)

Ich kann es verstehen, wenn bei so viel Uneinsichtigkeit aus der Haut fährt, denke aber, dass Ignorieren der bessere Weg ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phil88 (30. März 2009)

ja stimmt... habt wohl recht
hab nur gedacht was er sich bei der frage denkt. erst macht tut er offen kund was er für ein rüpel ist, und fragt zeitgleich im nächsten thread nach neuen strecken?!

aber habt recht, soll er mit sich selbst weiter reden, er wird sich dann von alleine beruhigen


----------



## specialist (30. März 2009)

specialist schrieb:


> Tranquilo mi amigo, bisschen höflicher bitte. Besitzansprüche sind nicht angesagt.
> 
> Grüsse specialist


@phil88
Ich nehm alles zurück. Die weiteren Zusammenhänge haben sich mir erst jetzt offenbart. sry

Grüsse specialist


----------



## black soul (30. März 2009)

meine herren, was ist das für ein vollpfosten 

da kann man nur hoffen, das dieser nette biker dort bleibt wo er ist.


----------



## Downhillrage (30. März 2009)

ich weiss schon das es euch um das image geht. um allerdings meinen sport auf einem niveau zu betreiben was konkurenzfaehig ist, werde ich halt leider in meiner heimatstadt etwas anspruchvolles haben muessen um ersthaft trainieren zu koennen, weil ich kann nicht waerend der woche vor oder nach der arbeit kurz mal zum bike park um  trainieren zu gehen. ich brauch was hinter meiner haustuer und das was ich benoetige wird nie und nimmer erlaubt! also muss ich andere wege finden um zu trainieren!

cheers!


----------



## Eike. (30. März 2009)

Wie kann man so dermaßen arrogant und selbstsüchtig sein? Auto-Rennfahrer dürfen auch nicht das Tempolimit überschreiten weil sie sonst nicht trainieren können.
Ach egal, ich nutze zum ersten mal in diesem Forum die Ignorierfunktion, wir werden wohl nie auf eine Schiene kommen.


----------



## Downhillrage (30. März 2009)

shoen das man seine meinung hier auessern kann!

uebrigens ich weiss jetzt wo der trail ist, danke fuer die infos!


----------



## waldman (30. März 2009)

trainier im winter lieber mal kraftausdauer und kondition!
die technik zum downhillen hast an einem wochenende im bikepark wieder drauf.
unfd kauf dir ein hardtail und fahr damit hier im wald. da lernst mehr als auf der downhill sänfte.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (31. März 2009)

Downhillrage schrieb:


> shoen das man seine meinung hier auessern kann!
> 
> uebrigens ich weiss jetzt wo der trail ist, danke fuer die infos!



Aber ich glaube nicht, dass Du uns dort antreffen willst ...


----------



## Downhillrage (31. März 2009)

@ waldman:
kondition ist gut, fahrtechnik ist wichtiger, waere ja ******** wenns beim dh andersrum waehre, ausserdem trainiere ich auch auf dem cc rad meinen anteil! es ist gut auf dem hardtail anzufangen, aber wenn man des oefteren erfolgreich rennen fahren moechte sollte man so viel wie moeglich auf seinem rennbock sitzen!

cheers
@ dirk says: 
warum moechte ich dich/euch dort nicht antreffen, gibts dann aufs maul? sind wir hier im getto, das ist mir noch garnicht aufgefallen! werde in zukunft auf jeden fall zitternd in den wald gehen. 
noch ne kleine frage an dich: wie alt bist du ? in welchen kindergarten gehst du nochmal?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldman (31. März 2009)

dann geh mit deinem dh bock auf die strecke nach barr. da hast ne super strecke ohne andere nutzer.
auf den wegen hier im wald die man mit einem dh bock erreicht lernst mit so viel federweg eh nix dazu. auch nicht wenn du groß umbaust. 

am wochenende fahrtechnik und unter der woche kraft und kondition.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (31. März 2009)

Downhillrage schrieb:


> @ dirk says:
> warum moechte ich dich/euch dort nicht antreffen, gibts dann aufs maul? sind wir hier im getto, das ist mir noch garnicht aufgefallen! werde in zukunft auf jeden fall zitternd in den wald gehen.
> noch ne kleine frage an dich: wie alt bist du ? in welchen kindergarten gehst du nochmal?



Haha. Wohl eher nicht. Wir oder zumindest ich werd Dich dort nur auslachen, Du Downhillrocker. 

Und zum Thema Kindergarten würde ich an Deiner Stelle aufgrund Deiner bisher zum Thema Verhalten im Wald geäußerten Meinung nicht unbedingt mit dem Finger auf andere zeigen.


----------



## black soul (31. März 2009)

Downhillrage schrieb:


> @ waldman:
> kondition ist gut, fahrtechnik ist wichtiger, waere ja ******** wenns beim dh andersrum waehre, ausserdem trainiere ich auch auf dem cc rad meinen anteil! es ist gut auf dem hardtail anzufangen, aber wenn man des oefteren erfolgreich rennen fahren moechte sollte man so viel wie moeglich auf seinem rennbock sitzen!
> 
> cheers
> ...




lieber downhillrage

merkst du eigentlich nicht, das du dir mit deinem arroganten geschwätz   nur feinde machst ?
oder brauchst du das ?  sorry aber ich hab wirklich selten so jemand gelesen/getroffen der es drauf anlegt  zu streiten.
denkst du eigentlich auch mal nach oder tippst du nur damit deine tastatur
nich einrostet. 
wenn du trainieren willst geh dahin wo du das tun kannst ohne andere zu gefährden. wenn du unbedingt meinst du musst dich wie ein rüpel auf den trails bewegen, dann tu das........ aber nicht hier.
falls das nicht in dein hirn gedrungen ist:   wenn du so fährst wie du schreibst machst du mehr kaputt als du im moment erfassen kannst.



> in welchen kindergarten gehst du nochmal?



du bist noch nicht lange da raus, oder ?
aber vermutlich wirst du ne mengeärger bekommen wenn du rücksichtslos auf den trails rumbretterst und andere in probleme bringst. 
ich hoffe du fährst nie hinter mir oder so einigen gern gesehene biker. nein, da ist kein gettho hier, ich frag mich da doch warum du hier bist.
also schreib doch einfach nix mehr, halt die klappe und geh dahin wo der pfeffer wächst. du bist nicht erwünscht.


----------



## FordPrefect (31. März 2009)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Haha. Wohl eher nicht. Wir oder zumindest ich werd Dich dort nur auslachen, Du Downhillrocker.
> 
> Und zum Thema Kindergarten würde ich an Deiner Stelle aufgrund Deiner bisher zum Thema Verhalten im Wald geäußerten Meinung nicht unbedingt mit dem Finger auf andere zeigen.


 
ohne Widerrede stimme ich dir zu .

Fände es schön, wenn du als so schneller Fahrer mal deine Sponsoren nennst, wenn du welche hast. Bei denen melde ich mich mal und frag die ob die wissen welchen HONK die da untestüzten . 

Merkst du nicht, dass du nur Kontra kriegst? An deiner Stelle würde ich mich mal fragen an was das wohl liegt? 

Machts gut und danke für den Fisch


----------



## Downhillrage (31. März 2009)

black soul schrieb:


> lieber downhillrage
> 
> merkst du eigentlich nicht, das du dir mit deinem arroganten geschwätz   nur feinde machst!
> 
> ...


----------



## black soul (31. März 2009)

oder DU vielleicht ? ??
das hat mit " meinung sagen " net so viel zu tun.





> ignorier mich doch einfach.



das ist das beste. hast ausnahmsweise mal recht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (31. März 2009)

Downhillrage schrieb:


> black soul schrieb:
> 
> 
> > lieber downhillrage
> ...


----------



## matou (31. März 2009)

Ignoriert Ihn doch nun endlich mal! Ihr merkt doch, dass von ihm nur bullshit kommt und er sich immer wieder angestachelt fühlt wenn ihr ihm contra gebt. Wobei Ihr natürlich recht habt 
Wenn er in Realität so ist wie er sich im Forum gibt - wird er schon früh genug auf die Nase fallen (oder von jemanden auf die selbige bekommen).

Also - bitte nicht füttern.


----------



## knoflok (31. März 2009)

solche pappnasen tauchen alle jahre wieder mal auf... 
also nicht zu sehr aufregen. gibt nur hohen blutdruck.

Und wenn er dann festgestellt hat, dass er mit 200mm Downhillhobeln hier bei uns nicht unbedingt super-trainingsstrecken finden kann, geht er auch wieder.

so long,
knofi


----------



## DerandereJan (31. März 2009)

Don´t feed the Troll.............


----------



## iTom (31. März 2009)




----------



## DerandereJan (31. März 2009)

geiler Smiley 

Grüße Jan


----------



## mazola01 (12. April 2009)

Ich hab jetzt Angst mit dem DH´ler zum Strommasten zu kommen


----------



## Eike. (12. April 2009)

Keine Angst, entscheidend ist immer noch wie man sich benimmt und nicht welches Bike man fährt.


----------



## anneliese (26. Juni 2009)

Heute wieder nen Haufen Äste und Steinbrocken von der Strecke gezogen... Kinder wer macht so was?

Der Abschlusssprung ist komplett mit großen Steinen belegt worden. 

Also passt Achtung...


----------



## KA-Biker (26. Juni 2009)

Ich hab erst letztes von einem Freund gehört dem sein Vater im Ortsrat sitz, dass es ein Jäger sei der völlig wütent ist weil ein Mtbler angeblich mal seinen Hund fast angefahren hätte und dabei noch ne große Fresse gehabt haben soll. Aber das dies nur eine Person ist kann ich mir fast nicht vorstellen. Und das man den oder die noch nie gesehn klingt eigentlich fast unglaublich. Mir sidn nur Kinder und Vätter aufgefallen die mal stöcke in den Weg geschmissen haben, die wir aber vor deren Augen entfernten. Mehr kann ich dazu nicht sagen. Aber was will man machen, wenn man diesen Leuten begegnet. Nett daraufhinweißen das dies nicht erlaubt sei, wird dennen wohl egal sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phil88 (26. Juni 2009)

das problem ist dass das was wir machen nicht erlaubt ist, der SM-DH ist keine offizielle strecke, steht zwar kein schild da, ist aber so (2 meter regel). von dem her bin ich mir relativ sicher dass falls uns bei einer dieser fallen mal was passiert und wir aufs maul fliegen, dass wir dann auch noch selber schuld sind.

und wer ausser er förster persönlich soll denn immer den ganzen scheis da hin legen. die ersten beiden abschnitte oben gehen ja meistens noch irgendwie, aber welcher wanderer oder spaziergänger leget denn hunderte kilos von holz in den dritten und vierten teil? wer zum teufel LÄUFT denn da freiwillig runter wenn nich der förster (mit helfern??)...


----------



## KA-Biker (26. Juni 2009)

Doch ich soviel ich weiss ist die Streck offiziel. Auf ner Karte hab ich soviel ich mich erinnern kann gesehn, das dieser Weg eingezeichtnet ist .


----------



## anneliese (26. Juni 2009)

KA-Biker schrieb:


> Mir sidn nur Kinder und Vätter aufgefallen die mal stöcke in den Weg geschmissen haben, die wir aber vor deren Augen entfernten.



Seit wann legen die da Brocken jenseits 10kg und 3m lange Äste quer zur Strecke?

Ich kann mir schon vorstellen dass einige von Bikern die wie blöd angeschossen kommen um in letzter Sekunde ne Vollbremsung hinzulegen genervt sein könnten. Aber mal ehrlich die Knackpunkte können doch da nur die Übergänge über die Schotterwege sein.


----------



## Eike. (26. Juni 2009)

KA-Biker schrieb:


> Doch ich soviel ich weiss ist die Streck offiziel. Auf ner Karte hab ich soviel ich mich erinnern kann gesehn, das dieser Weg eingezeichtnet ist .



Definitv nicht. Es gibt ein paar kleine Trails die im Rahmen der Tourvorschläge von der Stadt Ettlingen freigegeben sind (gelbe Schilder) aber der SM-DH gehört nicht dazu. Der Toter-Mann-Trails ist dabei, allerdings bergauf 
Alles andere ist im Prinzip nach der 2m Regel verboten.


----------



## black soul (27. Juni 2009)

oh mann wieder mal SM
der förster ist es nicht, das weiss ich ganz sicher. wundern tuts mich auch nicht mehr, so wie da gefahren wird.
ist doch (fast)alles 2 m breit inzwischen
und so lange dort jeder baut wie er es für richtig hält, siehe  4er der sprung nach den beiden balken verändert sich fast täglich,
wird es imer wieder probleme geben.



> Aber mal ehrlich die Knackpunkte können doch da nur die Übergänge über die Schotterwege sein.



das ist das problem, siehe 2teil zum 3er.


----------



## CheesyNacho (20. Juli 2011)

Eike. schrieb:


> Definitv nicht. Es gibt ein paar kleine Trails die im Rahmen der Tourvorschläge von der Stadt Ettlingen freigegeben sind (gelbe Schilder) aber der SM-DH gehört nicht dazu. Der Toter-Mann-Trails ist dabei, allerdings bergauf
> Alles andere ist im Prinzip nach der 2m Regel verboten.


Toter mann trail was der fürn trail? ist der gut?
wenn ja wo ist er?


----------



## anneliese (20. Juli 2011)

Hier klicken

Strommasten = steil und ruppig
Toter Mann = eher flach und flüssig


----------



## overkill_KA (20. Juli 2011)

Ich nehm mal an das sich der Wald so schnell nicht regeneriert hat. Als der Winter vorbei war sind die Vollernter durch und haben das untere Stück stark verwüstet.
Neue Infos zum Zustand wären aber nicht schlecht


----------



## mech (10. August 2011)

Hi,

dem / der gestürzten am SMDH gute Besserung! 
Ich hoffe für Dich, dass das nicht so schlimm ist, wie es dem Großaufgebot an Helfern und Ordnungskräften nach zu vermuten wäre.

War leider eine Frageder Zeit, bis es da mal scheppert. 

Alles Gute
mech


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KA-Biker (11. August 2011)

mech schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> dem / der gestürzten am SMDH gute Besserung!
> Ich hoffe für Dich, dass das nicht so schlimm ist, wie es dem Großaufgebot an Helfern und Ordnungskräften nach zu vermuten wäre.
> ...





An welcher Stelle gestürzt?

Naja, die Leute stürzen im Wald überall. Ist ja auch mehr oder weniger normal in diesem Sport.


----------



## LittleBoomer (11. August 2011)

Auch von mir gute Besserung. 
Ich hab nix mitbekommen. Um welche Uhrzeit denn ? Ich war  von 18:00 - 19:30 Uhr im Wald, allerdings nicht am SMDH. Gestern waren ja viele MTBs am Wattkopf unterwegs. Jetzt bin ich mal gespannt, wie es mit dem SMDH weitergeht.

Grüße

LittleBoomer


----------



## specialist (11. August 2011)

Wäre mal jemand so freundlich und würde erzählen, was passiert ist und warum man gespannt sein kann wie es mit dem SMDH weitergeht...


----------



## Eike. (11. August 2011)

Ist ja nicht der erste schwere Unfall da, wenn es denn einer war.


----------



## mech (11. August 2011)

specialist schrieb:


> Wäre mal jemand so freundlich und würde erzählen, was passiert ist und warum man gespannt sein kann wie es mit dem SMDH weitergeht...



War denk ich kurz nach 20Uhr. Von Polizei (dachte schon die wollten mich darauf hinweisen, dass der Weg nicht für MTB ist) über Krankenwagen bis hin zu Feuerwehr (mit Löschgruppenfahrzeug und Drehleiter/Hubrettungfahrzeug) war alles vertreten. Der betroffene lag im unteren Sektor (#4), ist halt aufgrund des abfallenden Geländes und der ganzen Bäume eher schwierig da jemanden easy zu bergen. Ich hoff es sah schlimmer aus, als es wirklich ist. 

Die Sprünge dort runter sind überwiegend halt auch mies geshaped, der Irrglaube es ist nur gut, wenns danach möglichst tief ist, ist halt weit verbreitet. Aber die Diskussion hab ich schon vor Jahren im Wald mit der Schaufel ausgetragen ;-)
Ob die Aktion von gestern Auswirkungen auf den SMDH hat, weiß ich nicht. Aber beliebt in der Region Baden (siehe Sperrung Hornisgrinde) ist der MTBler halt seit jeher nur auf Touriprospekten.
grüße
mech


----------



## anneliese (11. August 2011)

3wDa ich im Krankenhaus nun viel Zeit habe, schreibe ich mal was passiert ist. Nach der Arbeit wollte ich noch bisschen radeln. Also ab nach Ettlingen und den anfangs geteerten Weg bei den Serpentinen hoch. Dann immer Richtung Wildschweingehege. Dort angezogen, d.h. Fullface, Knie, Ellbogen und der EVOC für den Rücken. Dann etwa ne Stunde oben die Abschnitte 1 und 2 gefahren. Hier sind die Landungen Teils echt arg flach. Dann wollte ich abfahren an die Hedwigsquelle. Nur kam ich nicht bis dort. Gleich am Einstieg zum vierten Abschnitt bei dem Baum, der diagonal zum Hang liegt habe ich links mit dem Lenker einen Baum gestreift und bin quasi auf dem liegenden Baum nach rechts abgeflogen. Im Reflex den Arm gestreckt und unsanft gelandet. Arm gebrochen. Wollte sich nicht heben lasse. Ansonsten nichts passiert dank Panzerung. Kleiner blauer Fleck an der Hüfte. Zum Glück haben paar Jungs meinen Unfall gesehen, den Rettungswagen gerufen und mir geholfen.* (Vielen Dank schon mal hier so virtuell.)
Rucksack weg, gedreht und auf die Sanis gewartet die schnell beschlossen hatten, dass es zu steil ist und sie nichts passendes haben. Also Feuerwehr geholt und irgendwie rausgezogen. Hab durch Schmerzmittel nicht besonders viel mitbekommen. Dann ab ins Krankenhaus unter Röntgen und CT. Diagnose: Oberarmbruch kurz unter Schulter. Sofort OP. Jetzt habe ich Titan im Körper statt am Bike. 
Kann alles bewegen und hatte auch schon Krankengymnastik und das keine 12h nach der OP!
******** gelaufen jetzt kann ich nur das Beste draus machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (11. August 2011)

Gute Besserung, hoffentlich kein komplizierter Bruch.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (11. August 2011)

Von mir auch gute Besserung. Mach viel Krankengymnastik und schau dass Du zum AZR kommst. Mir hats geholfen ...


----------



## LittleBoomer (11. August 2011)

Na dann mal gute Besserung !! Ich hoffe Es verheilt alles wie es soll und schnell !

Grüße

LittleBoomer


----------



## black soul (12. August 2011)

anneliese-anneliese  was machst du für sachen.

gute besserung !


----------



## specialist (12. August 2011)

dito.


----------



## Saci (12. August 2011)

auch von mir ma Gute Besserung!


----------



## anneliese (12. August 2011)

Danke Jungs für die Genesungswünsche aber nun Rechner aus und rauf aufs Rad. Sehen uns in paar Monaten wieder.


----------



## baux1993 (19. Januar 2012)

*Thread hervorkram*
Hallo zusammen ,
ich wohne auch in Karlsruhe und fahre natürlich auch gerne Mountainbike/Freeride. Nun wollte ich mal fragen, wo genau der Startpunkt des Strommasten Downhills ist. Gerne auch von den andren Trails die da am Wattkopf starten. Ich wollte dort nämlich mal fahren sobald das Wetter besser ist. Hat da jemand Koordinaten für mein GPS Gerät? (gerne auch per PN)

So long

Felix


----------



## Eike. (19. Januar 2012)

Der Start ist beim Wildschweingehege in der Nähe vom großen Sendeturm. Die große Schneise unter der Hochspannungsleitung ist auch kaum zu übersehen. Von der Hütte aus rechts am Zaun entlang und dann der Spur folgen.


----------



## Aloha 699 (27. Februar 2012)

Ich habe am Sonntag eine kleine SMDH-Runde gedreht. Kleiner Tipp:

Es ist nicht sehr clever mit dem Auto bis zur Hedwigsquelle zu fahren und dort zu parken. Erst recht nicht, wenn die Kiste mit Bikeaufklebern beklebt wurde (Transition, Fox... fühlt sich jemand angesprochen?). Ich glaube das sind alles nur Anliegerwege und schon gar keine Parkplätze.

Auch mit dem Downhiller kommt man die paar Meter von der Hauptstraße oder vom Parkplatz nach oben. 

Aloha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KA-Biker (28. Februar 2012)

Aloha 699 schrieb:


> Ich habe am Sonntag eine kleine SMDH-Runde gedreht. Kleiner Tipp:
> 
> Es ist nicht sehr clever mit dem Auto bis zur Hedwigsquelle zu fahren und dort zu parken. Erst recht nicht, wenn die Kiste mit Bikeaufklebern beklebt wurde (Transition, Fox... fühlt sich jemand angesprochen?). Ich glaube das sind alles nur Anliegerwege und schon gar keine Parkplätze.
> 
> ...


 

Wanderer parken dort genau so und die machen mit ihren Schuhen und Stöcken ebenso die Wurzeln im Wald kaputt.
Es ist auch kein Anliegerweg, denn die Quelle und die Grillmöglichkeiten sind öffentlich.
Ich parke aber auch nie an der Quelle. Unten an der Straße ists ab besten


----------



## lovac (31. März 2013)

Heute habe ich einen Haufen Äste und Steine von der Strecke weggeräumt. Achtung manche Kicker sind kaputt und unfahrbar!


----------



## radonvuja (31. März 2013)

Was sind das für Idioten?


----------



## mazola01 (31. März 2013)

Dran bleiben Jungs.... Das kommt fast jeden Frühling. Und bitte aufpassen... Bei den zerstörten Sachen liegt man schnell mal auf der Schnauze.


----------



## /dev/random (31. März 2013)

Gestern abend war die Strecke soweit frei (ich bin den letzten Teil nicht gefahren); es lagen keine Steine oder Äste im Weg.


----------



## mazola01 (31. März 2013)

Meist sind's die letzten 2 Abschnitte.


----------



## Ghosty82 (1. April 2013)

Haben am Karfreitag auch die unteren 2 Teile von Baumstämmen und Ästen befreit! Wir vermuten das es ne Familie mit Hund war! Die haben uns nämlich vor der ersten Abfahrt ganz komisch gefragt ob wir ganz runter fahren? Naja, wie auch immer! Einfach immer wieder aufräumen! Dann haben die vll irgendwann auch keinen Spaß mehr dran!


----------



## tspanni (12. Juli 2013)

War vorher am SMDH und dort standen diverse Warnschilder und es lagen abgerissene Absperrbänder (rotweißes plastikband mit Aufdruck "Lebensgefahr") im gebüsch auf allen Abschnitten. Waldarbeiten? Förster?


----------



## overkill_KA (12. Juli 2013)

tspanni schrieb:


> War vorher am SMDH und dort standen diverse Warnschilder und es lagen abgerissene Absperrbänder (rotweißes plastikband mit Aufdruck "Lebensgefahr") im gebüsch auf allen Abschnitten. Waldarbeiten? Förster?



Hat wahrscheinlich hiermit etwas zu tun:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=636098


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scottrider01 (14. Juli 2013)

Hey die Schilder und so hab ich auch gesehen weil ich fahre schon oft den Trail aber mit der legale Stecke also ich bin mir net sicher aber smdh wird erst gespärt wenn die fertig ist oder so


----------



## shield (14. Juli 2013)

der SMDH kann jeder Zeit gesperrt werden. Genauso wie alle anderen Trails in der Karlsruher Umgebung. 
Der Bau der legalen Strecke ist die Alternative und das Nadelöhr für alle Fahrer die sonst irgendwo im Wald rumrattern.


----------



## Scottrider01 (14. Juli 2013)

ja da hast recht ich fahr halt SMDH oder Bad Wildbad und auch manchmal noch ne dirt strecke bei mir aber sonst nix


----------

